# guter PHP Chat



## MasterPhil (16. März 2004)

Hi, ich wollte mal fragen, ob einer einen richtig guten Chat kennt für PHP.
Ich wollte einen haben, der so ähnlich ist wie hier
www.schlach.com 

Oder falls ihr Ideen habt , wie ich einen machen könnte, schreibt sie einfach hier rein

Ich hatte mir vorgestellt einen Chat in die HP und im Chat sollte jeder selber einen privaten chat machen können. Außerdem sollte jeder Member ein Gästebuch haben. Bei schlach haben die das hinbekommen.

Falls sich jemand bei mir melden will, hier meine ICQ:
299160565


THX im Vorraus

MFG MasterPhil


----------



## ShinmA (16. März 2004)

jedes member nen gäste buch is aber schon etwas zuviel des guten finde ich persönlich, aber sieh dich einfach mal auf http://www.hotscripts.com um da sind viele chat scripts. und bei google findet man noch viel mehr


----------



## MasterPhil (16. März 2004)

ich will so einen ähnlichen Chat haben wie bei 
http://www.schlach.com
der ist komplett an der Seite nagepasst.
Ne Community wollte ich machen, deswegen brauche ich das


----------



## JohannesR (16. März 2004)

Dann solltest du damit anfangen, PHP zu lernen. Aus mehreren fremden Scripts zusammenschustern geht nämlich nicht so einfach!


----------



## MasterPhil (16. März 2004)

ich wollte auch jetzt bald anfangen damit, hat denn keiner Bock, mit mir ne Community zu machen?
ne ChatCommunity, der sich gut mit php auskennt und so einen Chat wie bei schlach machen kann.


----------



## Tim C. (16. März 2004)

Bei seriösen Jobangeboten bitte ins dafür vorgesehene Projekte & Jobs Forum posten. Aber *unbeding* die speziellen Regeln für dieses Forum beachten.

Und eben mal so für Lau, macht das eh keiner.


----------

